# Hyped Fuzz Toggle Switch / Component Values



## yeeeargh (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,
I've ordered a Hyped Fuzz Kit from Musikding a few weeks back. The kit included a on/off/on toggle switch, which isn't a problem since I've got another type 2 toggle switch lying around as described in https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/hyped-fuzz-anyone.151/. But now I'm not sure if I've got the right version of this PCB. There are 6 holes on my PCB and it's marked PCB155 so I guess it's the right one but I just wanted to make sure.
I also encountered this reddit thread 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/diypedals/comments/bfeyv6
 where some user mentions that some of the resistor and capacitor values are a bit off. He lists some of the parts which can be replaced to get closer to the original. Are those the only differences to the original, or did you find some other ones or mods to the PCB to get closer?

Thanks for your help. Looking forward to get this kit built!


----------



## Robert (Apr 29, 2019)

Does your PCB look like the one on the product page for the Hyped Fuzz?    If so, you have the most recent version.

The component value modifications mentioned in that thread are an ongoing work, nothing has been changed on the PCB yet because I haven't been able to personally trace an original yet.      I'll have to get my hands on one myself before making any big changes to the layout.

I want to take a look at the Behringer unit (they're out of stock everywhere right now) , but even then I don't know if I'd modify the PCB to match what they've used.... Who's to say _those_ values are entirely accurate?


----------



## yeeeargh (Apr 29, 2019)

alright, then I've got the right version.

glad to hear that you'll have a look at it. I guess you'll keep us posted if you have one on your hands and compare it to your kit.

it'll probably take a few weeks till I can start with this kit anyways. i'll think about if I'll try those value changes mentioned in the reddit thread or the ones suggested in the kit. i don't have any experience with the original one, nor with the behringer clone, so I'm not sure if I would spot the difference anyway.

thanks for your help have a nice week!


----------



## Robert (Apr 29, 2019)

The guy who was working on tracing his Behringer unit replaced the values mentioned, and said it sounded "closer" but still wasn't exactly the same.
I don't know if he has compared the Behringer to an authentic Boss unit, so I can't say for a fact that we're even headed for the right goal.    He put quite a bit of time and effort into the trace, so I'll just assume that he has compared against an original.

I do know at least one builder is using the PCB to build their workalikes, and they seem to be fairly well regarded.

Once I get my hands on an original I'll be able to do a side-by-side comparison and check out the circuit differences.  

With that said, if anyone has a Behringer SF300 they want to sell (or trade for PCB credit) I'd certainly like to skip the backorder wait.


----------



## Robert (May 24, 2019)

Here are the resistor value tweaks to improve the voicing of the Scooped mode and to balance the volume between the two fuzz modes:
R9    10K
R10    1K
R11    1K
R15    1K8
R19    47K
R23    27K
R29    10K

PCBs with the "Rev2" marking in the bottom right-hand corner have already been updated.


----------



## yeeeargh (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I've had a look at the the PDF and the layout didn't change by the looks of it. But I noticed that you changed IC1 form an JRC4558 to a TL072. From what I've read those should be drop in replacements, so I might experiment with both. Can you say what the TL072 does to the sound and why you have chose this opamp?


----------



## Robert (May 25, 2019)

That's correct, no circuit structure changes.   

The stages involving IC1 are an opamp equivalent of the JFET input stages in the original FZ-2.     The TL072 is designed with JFET inputs (as opposed to the JRC4558 having BJT input transistors) so I thought it might be a better candidate for that particular application.

Either one will work fine.


----------

